# Hickory logs



## Pearl Woodworking (Sep 28, 2017)

So I got some hickory rounds from a friend that I intended to use as the legs for a workbench. They measure 12" +/- diameter and 3'-4' long. They have not yet been debarked. I stood them up in my shop to dry out a bit and noticed tiny piles of sawdust accumulating at the bottom of the rounds this evening. Did I just bring termites into my basement? Recommendations?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not termites, much worse. You brought powder post beetles in your house. Run to get them out of the house now. 

They will get into your house framing, furniture and any wood you might have in the house.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The powder post beetle will make just a few holes on the exterior of wood and if it wasn't for all the wood dust they kick out you wouldn't know they are there. Then left untreated will chew up the wood to the point where you can just crumble it in your hands like it was a dirt clump. When I had a furniture repair shop in the 1980's I had an antique dealer that kept me very busy replacing the feet on wardrobes mostly from France which had had the legs eaten off from the beetles.


----------



## Pearl Woodworking (Sep 28, 2017)

So these logs are firewood now?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The beetles can be gotten rid of with insecticides but probably cost more than the wood is worth. I don't know. All I know is you don't want to get them started in the house. Termites usually will stay somewhere where there is a water leak. Those beetles will get into everything including your furniture. 

Even using for firewood I wouldn't bring it into the house unless it goes directly into the fire.


----------



## Pearl Woodworking (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for your help, I'll be splitting these rounds and taking them to the lake for the outdoor burn pit.


----------

